# Us taxes for Expat in the UK



## Kurdt_01 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone, This forum was so helpful previously in sorting out various visas etc in order for my (now) wife to live here in the UK.

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a tax professional that is versed in the US/UK systems to assist my wife and I with our next return. We've had some changes in circumstance that would mean it would be a benefit to talk to someone. 

I have of course used Google, but would prefer a "personal" recommendation. 

Please feel free to PM me as well as commenting below.

Thanks in advance, 

Dave


----------

